# Specs for CA18DE



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

I need to know the specs on the ca18DE(american version).


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Buy the factory service manual.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

FSM is way too expensive just to find out hp/torque figures.


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

*Fond Specs*

Ok I found that the engine produces [email protected] and 115ft/[email protected] Now I'm trying to calculate how much overall speed this is in a b12 sentra. Anyone got any guesses?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Depends on gearing, but how much does your b12 weigh? You can get a hp to weight ratio to get an idea as to how it'll perform. My B14 has a ratio of 23lbs. per hp, and it's damn slow. A BMW 325i has ratio of 18lbs per hp, and it's pretty quick. If you're b12 weighs 2200lbs(just a guess), that's a ratio of 17.6lbs per hp, which isn't bad at all.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Weight-to-horsepower ratio gives only a rough approximation of acceleration potential. Speed is strictly horsepower.

Both depend on gearing: transmission ratios, final drive ratio and overall ratio including tire.

Weight affects acceleration greatly but has almost no influence on speed.

There are at least two programs that can calculate 1/4-mile speed and ET with known weight, HP and gearing. I found this using Google:
http://www.nightrider.com/biketech/calc_formulas_page.htm


----------

